# sand with catfish?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you think? im tired of all the crap in the gravel..i was thinking it wouldnt be a good idea since our one catfish tends to dig under the ornaments. i thought maybe that would stir up the sand too much? also we have a hot magnum on the tank, if we could use sand, would we have to change the filter?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use ALL bare-bottom tanks...but that is my preference. It's definitely NOT the only way they'll breed. I feel that sand/gravel/or BB is a personal choice. It depends a lot on what you want to accomplish (easy maintenance/plants/show tank)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They will like the sand, dig themselves homes as well, nothing more then a pleco would. They'll like it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool, thanks! i just thought they would stir up too much sand when digging. do we need any special pump? we currently have a HOT magnum on there.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm no, i never bothered with prefilters like some suggest on filters haven't had any problems with impellars for couple years now, should be good but if running the micron cartridge may want to remove that and use the media basket and shove it full of blue fiber stuff from marineland since sand will clog that micron cartridge in 24-36hrs


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have the media containers already on there, not the micron cartridge, although we always have used the white cotton. ive never seen the "blue fiber stuff" at my lfs so ill check the net.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

alright, here is what ive found so far, im not exactly sure what your talking about. http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F40/Class/Fish+Supplies+Mechanical+Media/T1/F40+0221+0154/EDP/11457/Itemdy00.aspx

editr these? http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=24635;category_id=2593;pcid1=1965;pcid2=


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea the blue bonded stuff is it, doesnt clog as quickly. But does the job well.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok, thanks  is it like the regular foam sleeve? just slides over the media container?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea u can get those are the "cut to fit" ones that is what iw as talking about to place inthe media basket or u could use the wrap outside ones sleeves and keep the white cotton stuff inside.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I have aragonite sand in my 75 gallon that houses cichlids and 5 synodontis type catfish. No probs what so ever. HOB filters will probably need a pre-filter if you have the intakes lower, just in case.

Something like these:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

does that sponge go on the intake orbital?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Yepper, thats the main purpose of the prefilter. Does not allow sand and larger particles to get into the filter. Also adds some extra media for the *good* bacteria.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok great! thanks


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You should be okay with the HOT on the 55, assuming that your intake hangs down less than half way. If the intake is close to the bottom the prefilter is the way to go. If you buy "aquarium sand" the cat won't cause too much problems sifting through it. If you go with "sandbox play" sand then just make sure you rinse well. Even after rinsing thoroughly, the particles are still smaller than aquarium sand and will take a moment to settle, thus allowing the intake to suck up unsettled sand.

A heads up tho, get a separate net to scoop out the poop that will rest on the top of the sand and in corners. My fish is only five inches but you'd think it was fully mature after scooping poop every other day. Or you can sweep the top layer if you so desire.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the info. the intake is about 3 inches away from the gravel, but i can fix that no problem. i will probably just go with the prefilter. how much sand do you think well need for a 29 gallon?


----------

